# Jeux gratuits ipod nano 4g ????



## fandekeane (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour !!! 

Voilà je voudrais savoir s'il existe un logiciel ou même un site pour telecharger des jeux gratuits pour le nouvel ipod nano chromatique 4g ....

Je suis déjà allé sur pleins de forums mais sans réponses claires, oui on sait qu'il existe des logiciels pour l'ipod touch, ipod nano 2g.... et pour le nano 4g ??? 

Il n'y a pas moyen ? Même en passant sur iTunes, il n'y a pas d'applications gratuites pour cet ipod ....

Alors si quelqu'un d'entre vous sait si cela existe que ce soit en logiciel ou en site merci de bien vouloir m'éclairer.... ^^'

Merci D'avance !


----------



## DeepDark (16 Janvier 2009)

Le logiciel c'est iTunes 

Et les jeux sont payants


----------

